# quand même



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Pourrais-je remplacer _quand même _par _bien_ dans la phrase suivante :
WR est quand même un edroit exceptionnel.

Merci d’avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## acrital

Si tu dis
_... WR est un endroit exceptionnel
_affirmation simple.

Si tu dis :
... _WR est *bien *un endroit exceptionnel
_tu donnes une confirmation de ce fait, tu le penses aussi.

Si tu dis :
... _WR est *quand même* un endroit exceptionnel
_tu penses qu'il y a x raison(s) qui ne va/vont pas en ce sens mais que, malgré cela, WR reste un endroit exceptionnel.


----------



## LV4-26

Ce _quand même_-là me semble quand même assez proche du mien. 

Il faut préciser que, dans un registre familier, l'aspect concessif (_malgré cela)_ peut être purement réthorique.
M. Dupont, vautré dans un transat, à la fraîche, un verre de vodka-orange à la main ---->
Ah, on est quand même bien...
(personne n'a dit le contraire)

Ce _quand même_ peut être précédé de peu d'un _on dira c'qu'on voudra_ d'un _y'a pas à dire_ ou d'un _faut dire c'qui est_ qui sont tout aussi réthoriques.

On pourrait avoir la même valeur dans la phrase proposée :
Y'a pas à dire, WR est quand même un endroit exceptionnel
mais, encore une fois, dans un registre plutôt familier.

Dans ce cas, l'idée impliquée par ce _quand même_ serait quelque chose du genre "c'est un endroit tellement exceptionnel que je suis bien obligé de le dire"


----------



## fauvette88

Que signifie cet expression: "Quand même!"

Merci d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut fauvette88 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Un exemple de contexte :
« Comment ? Toi qui parles si bien français, tu ne sais pas situer la France sur une carte ? Quand même ! »

C'est utilisé pour marquer son étonnement, mais dans le sens négatif.
On trouve ça fort, quand même, tant d'ignorance en géographie ! 

Si tu as un autre contexte, n'hésite pas.


----------



## Lezert

suivant le contexte, ce peut être un équivalent à "enfin":
alors, tu arrives, quand même! ça fait une heure que je t'attends


----------



## Nicomon

Dans certains cas, _quand même!_ peut aussi être remplacé par _vraiment!_

Par exemple:   Quand même! tu exagères / Quel crétin, quand même!


----------



## Areyou Crazy

je pense qu'on peut l'utiliser
après une déclaration de concession
personne a *michael n'est pas costaud*
personne b oui, *mais il est très fort quand meme

*je pense qu' on peut l'utiliser (quand meme) de cette manière


----------



## Nicomon

Et tu as tout à fait raison. Dans ce cas, cependant, il n'y aurait pas de point d'exclamation (!)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans ce cas, on pourrait dire que c'est un synonyme de malgré tout.
(et ce peut-être aussi un synonyme de M'ENFIN?!)


----------



## sasuke87

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que vous pouvez me donner le sens de "quand même" dans cette phrase:

*Tu ne vas pas faire ça quand même!

Plus précisément:

*Tu ne vas pas te couper le doigt quand même!

Merci d'avance pour votre attention.


----------



## SwissPete

As-tu vu cet article ?


> Sens adversatif : pour insister sur un aspect des choses qui paraît en contradiction avec un autreaspect.
> Pour marquer diverses modalités affectives (impatience, étonnement, irritation, insistance, ironie, etc.).
> Même si.


----------



## welearnfrench

Bonjour

quand même a deux sens principaux:

soit il marque l'opposition, il signifie malgré tout
il n'a pas travaillé mais il a quand même réussi ses examens

soit il marque l'impatience, la réprobation
vous voilà quand même!

Dans ton cas, c'est la deuxième acception qui s'impose (la réprobation)


----------



## Voleala

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur la syntaxe. Est-ce que l'adverbe "quand même" peut s'utiliser sans 'mais' ou 'bien que' ? 
Est-ce que on peut considerer les deux phrases suivantes grammaticalement correctes ou non ?

1. " J'ai vu ce film plusiers fois *et* j'aimerais le revoir *quand même *"
2. " J'ai vu ce film plusiers fois, *mais* j'aimerais le revoir *quand même*"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Ces deux phrases sont tout à fait correctes à mon avis.

Vous pourriez aussi placer "quand même" juste après le verbe - cela me semble plus naturel mais cela reste subjectif.

Cordialement


----------



## thbruxelles

Oui Jeanne75 a raison, j'aimerais quand même le revoir sonne plus juste.


----------



## ziam93

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir ce que veut dire "quand même" si je dis allons voler de l'argent dans le porte monnaie de maman et que ma soeur me rétorque "mouais c'est quand même mieux de ne pas voler" . a votre avis la soeur est plutôt d'accord ou pas d'accord?

Par avance merci


----------



## Ageoff

Elle n'est pas d'accord. Doublement pas d'accord.

Elle n'est pas d'accord parce qu'elle dit que c'est mieux de ne pas voler.
Et elle renforce encore cette idée en ajoutant _quand même_.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, _quand même _exprime ici un (léger) effet de relativisation plutôt que de renforcement.

"C'est mieux de ne pas voler" marque un désaccord net.
"C'est quand même mieux de ne pas voler" est pour moi un peu moins fort. Il y a une idée de "quand on y pense, en fait, après tout...", comme si la personne affirmait cela non pas dans l'absolu mais après réflexion.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Chimel. La sœur n'est donc pas « doublement » pas d'accord, mais au contraire seulement *à moitié*. Elle commence par dire « Mouais », ce qui renforce la relativisation. Elle émet seulement une petite réserve, mais elle pourrait très bien finir par suivre son frère et voler leur mère.


----------



## Ageoff

Mouais, mais quand même...
Pour relativiser, j'aurais plutôt dit : C'est peut-être mieux de ne pas voler.

Comme quoi, plusieurs interprétations sont possibles.


----------



## JClaudeK

ziam93 said:


> à votre avis la soeur est plutôt d'accord ou pas d'accord?


Avec les autres (#19), je pense qu'elle n'est plutôt pas d'accord mais qu'elle n'ose pas le dire franchement.


----------



## ziam93

Merci à tous!   J'ai demandé autour de moi et les gens ne savent pas quoi me répondre c'est pour ce la que je m'adresse à vous. Lorsque je cherche le sens de "mouais" , je trouve "un accord réservé"."sans adhésion réelle"
C'est  donc plutôt un "non" qu'un "oui"?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est ni un oui franc, ni un non franc. Pour moi, la sœur émet une réserve, mais on ne sait pas a priori si elle le fait finalement ou pas. Plus de contexte est nécessaire.

Deux exemples :

_Mouais c'est quand même mieux de ne pas voler, mais bon, je vais le faire cette fois-ci parce que là c'est vraiment une urgence._
_Mouais c'est quand même mieux de ne pas voler. Je ne te suis pas._


----------



## ziam93

Merci

Pourrait-on dire que dans l'exemple 1 la soeur fait une exception? Je vais le fais cette fois ci mais ca reste exceptionnel?

Merci par avance


----------



## Locape

Oui, c'est le sens de la première phrase.


----------

